# Heiner Goebbels - (2000) Surrogate Cities



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I was mightily impressed with this CD, which contains some of the most original (and confrontational) music I've heard in a while. Others are impressed too: Surrogate Cities had its American première at the Spoleto Festival in Charleston, SC in June 2000, and Simon Rattle, when he takes over his new position with the Berlin Philharmonic, will be commissioning a new piece from Goebbels.
> 
> _- Raymond Tuttle_


----------

